
Show/Ask HN: Anonymous Global Product Manager Salary List - walthall
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1miQZp0_ckiPgkxH5_PUTdkUgf6tCzKIzVYplNyAjkhM/edit#gid=0
======
danso
Might as well add the non-anonymous PM salaries from Buffer. Not sure if they
have that exact job title though (Product Creator? Operations Champion?):
[https://open.buffer.com/transparent-
salaries/](https://open.buffer.com/transparent-salaries/)

------
fapi1974
I'm curious why this information is better than Glassdoor? Is their data
suspect?

~~~
walthall
sometimes old data, usually 30-40% below actual pay for most roles and has
some funny algo's for normalisation..

------
walthall
Hello, use this form to feed in data if the sheet is locked:
[https://goo.gl/forms/eu9NXb18EvolaizN2](https://goo.gl/forms/eu9NXb18EvolaizN2)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Might consider cribbing off of this:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1a1Df6dg2Pby1UoNlZU2l...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1a1Df6dg2Pby1UoNlZU2l0FEykKsQKttu7O6q7iQd2bU/htmlview?usp=sharing&sle=true)

------
bravura
Besides tenure at the company, why not also include a column which is # of yrs
PM experience?

------
toomanybeersies
Slightly off topic, but I find it quite amusing that I can see what cell
everyone looking at the spreadsheet has selected, and can see everything being
edited in real time.

------
jameskegel
Wow those are much lower than expected.

~~~
m-j-fox
Not Mr. BuzzFeed.

------
pacificleo11
either contributor to this file are exclusively outliers or everyone I know is
underpaid .

~~~
davelocity
I too am skeptical of the usefuless of this data. along with the risks of
self-reported information, there's also going to be some skew towards people
who have high income since (a) they are proud to share it and (b) people who
are lower paid might be reluctant to "admit" it

------
frakr
Is that similar to a marketing manager? The US Bureau of Labor Statistics has
detailed information of many types of jobs.
[https://www.bls.gov/ooh/management/advertising-promotions-
an...](https://www.bls.gov/ooh/management/advertising-promotions-and-
marketing-managers.htm)

~~~
surement
No, the initialism PM is usually the same job everywhere but stands for
Program Manager, Product Manager, or Project Manager.

------
nunez
It is kind of sad that you need at least $200k/yr to comfortably live in the
Bay.

~~~
ffumarola
You don't.

~~~
nunez
Explain?

------
miheermunjal
that buzzfeed salary... Someone should run a correlation of the "prefix" for
Product Manager and how that correlates to stock/salary.

~~~
ffumarola
Looks like it is gone. What was it?

